# Cold Immersion Brew grind size and water ratio



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

I've been reading around, and there seems to be multiple schools of thought.

Some recommend grind size coarser than french press while others recommend those between a drip filter and french press

And with water ratio, I've seen recommendation between 1:12 - 1:6

I assume this depends on if you plan to dilute the coffee afterwards.

Anyone have any thoughts on this matter?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Depends on what result you are looking for.

A lot of folk set out to make a concentrated under-extracted, caramelly, woody brew (sometimes described as "boozy", as in rum/whisky/sherry/some drink that picks up flavour from a wooden cask). For this you would use a 8-12hour steep, coarse grind & 1:4 to 1:6 type of ratio.

If you are trying to extract the coffee more normally you might try a fine grind, 36 hour steep at 1:10 to 1:15 depending on brewer. A hot/warm start can speed things up.

If you are steeping the coffee in cold water, you will not over-extract it in cold water.


----------



## TheHToad (Sep 1, 2018)

thanks for the advice, will try things out


----------



## RoryM (May 4, 2017)

Can't find the link to the recipe I've been using for the last while but its french press grind, 8-10 hours in fridge with a 1:13 ratio. I pour it througha Chemex filter when it's done. Absolutely love it and its almost effortless. Sometime drink as is sometimes dilute c. 2:1 also.

Happy experimenting!


----------

